
First engineering employee comments on Krebs post about implosion of Norse - rdl
http://pandawhale.com/post/70333/sources-security-firm-norse-corp-imploding-krebs-on-security
======
gist
The story in question:

[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/01/sources-security-firm-
no...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/01/sources-security-firm-norse-corp-
imploding/)

~~~
at-fates-hands
I'm all for letting a company die out, but jesus it looks like there were a
ton of shady business dealings, hidden partners, reverse mergers and other
sketchy moves.

This article should, at the very least, be a warning sign to anybody who
thinks about investing with, or going to work for any of the people associated
with any of the firms listed in the article.

~~~
Kalium
They also got a lot of their traffic data by sniffing packets at shoddy colos
around the world. Sketchy indeed.

------
vectorEQ
people should just let a company die in peace so the people working there who
did fine work and not neccesarily were implecated with this can find a job
easily after it blows over >.> this kind of shit is tasteless and just burdens
people who have nothing to do with it. bunch of 12 year olds point at
eachothers fails. when will people learn this is not how you grow. as a
person, group, company, country, or whatever kind of group of people.

What has been learnt from all these things we didnt know yet? nada.

~~~
ryanlol
If you knowingly work for a snake oil vendor that speaks volumes about your
ethics.

------
dsl
I don't think anyone in the security industry ever took Norse seriously.

They spawned an amazing parody pretty early on:
[http://threatbutt.com/](http://threatbutt.com/)

~~~
rdl
They had really solid engineering in areas where they really didn't need as
much expertise. It was an amazing collection of FreeBSD talent.

------
revelation
This is hilarious, the company and it's technology is now dead, but they still
insist it's _just the best_ , believe us!

~~~
jethro_tell
I'm still reading, but lets remember that the business side and the tech stack
are separate entities and skill sets. They might have the best tech and the
worst business.

~~~
jbelich
I'm the author of the post, rebutting the Krebs story... and yes. I'm hella
proud of the tech we built.. the business... not so much.

~~~
jethro_tell
Meh, it happens. Best of luck with whatever is next for you.

------
ryanlol
Interestingly, both norse website and their mailservers are offline.

